# Feliks got sub7 ao100



## Filipe Teixeira (May 14, 2014)

Feliks just posted this on facebook:



> Sub-7.
> 
> number of times: 104/104
> best time: 5.28
> ...


----------



## Ollie (May 14, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> Feliks just posted this on facebok:



thanks


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 14, 2014)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## kcl (May 15, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



erm he posted a 7.02 on the 10th..


----------



## uberCuber (May 15, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.





Spoiler



He's too hot not to be sub-7


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 15, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He's too hot not to be sub-7


The pic says 59.47, guess it didn't happen.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 15, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> The pic says 59.47, guess it didn't happen.



5x5


----------



## JKNK (May 15, 2014)

time to get back to learning oll, gonna beat you feliks


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 15, 2014)

not even uwr

alex got like 6.80ish avg100 ages ago


----------



## GuRoux (May 15, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> not even uwr
> 
> alex got like 6.80ish avg100 ages ago



i thought is was 7.00 avg of 100: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_UWR


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 15, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> 5x5


Lol i was kidding. I loved watching him and Kevin race though. Awesome job Feliks!


----------



## rybaby (May 15, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> i thought is was 7.00 avg of 100: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_UWR



Yeah last I knew, UWR was Alex's 7.00. But maybe I missed something.


----------



## jeff081692 (May 15, 2014)

2 months after Alex got his 7.00 he implied that he beat it while posting about a 6.56 avg 12. Anyway, Congrats Feliks. Looks like you were extremely close to setting a new UWR for avg 5 as well.


----------



## XTowncuber (May 15, 2014)

jeff081692 said:


> 2 months after Alex got his 7.00 he implied that he beat it while posting about a 6.56 avg 12. Anyway, Congrats Feliks. Looks like you were extremely close to setting a new UWR for avg 5 as well.



after a bit of digging...

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?1688-Accomplishment-Thread&p=871594#post871594

Cool that Feliks finally got sub 7 though! I wonder how long he will keep this up.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 15, 2014)

rybaby said:


> Yeah last I knew, UWR was Alex's 7.00. But maybe I missed something.



iirc he only told me and chj and maybe a few other people but never posted because he didnt really care about it or something like that


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 15, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> iirc he only told me and chj and maybe a few other people but never posted because he didnt really care about it or something like that



Spends 100s of hours learning to speed solve and perfect skill. Finally achieves best average ever achieved and doesn't care... makes sense.


----------



## Cubeologist (May 15, 2014)

And here I sit in the race to sub-25. He was probably doing that after a week.


----------



## RayLam (May 15, 2014)

em,cfop finally beats roux again....


----------



## Username (May 15, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> i thought is was 7.00 avg of 100: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_UWR



I remember alex posting something like "I just did something amazing, but I'll get another sub7 ao100 before posting it"


----------



## yoinneroid (May 15, 2014)

Username said:


> I remember alex posting something like "I just did something amazing, but I'll get another sub7 ao100 before posting it"




Drew's post a few posts above this



XTowncuber said:


> after a bit of digging...
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?1688-Accomplishment-Thread&p=871594#post871594
> 
> Cool that Feliks finally got sub 7 though! I wonder how long he will keep this up.


----------



## AlexCube (May 15, 2014)

I wonder how many world records he got


----------



## BillyRain (May 15, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Spends 100s of hours learning to speed solve and perfect skill. Finally achieves best average ever achieved and doesn't care... makes sense.



That's Alex for ya!

Feliks just replied with an "o maybe" to my request for videos from this avg so I assume he may have filmed at least some of the session.


----------



## Username (May 15, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> Drew's post a few posts above this



I'm stupid. Been so long since I last visited the forum so I forgot to read page 2 D:


----------



## Faz (May 15, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> That's Alex for ya!
> 
> Feliks just replied with an "o maybe" to my request for videos from this avg so I assume he may have filmed at least some of the session.



Haha I thought you meant videos in general? I didn't film this session


----------



## BillyRain (May 15, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> Haha I thought you meant videos in general? I didn't film this session



poo


----------



## guysensei1 (May 15, 2014)

Oh my god.


----------



## brian724080 (May 15, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> Haha I thought you meant videos in general? I didn't film this session



Oh no...what happened on the 17 second solve though?


----------



## DeeDubb (May 15, 2014)

So, if I raced Feliks, my 1 in 1000 17.xx solve could meet up with his 1 in 1000 17.xx solve, and I could beat him! 1 in a million shot... I like my odds.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 15, 2014)

Yeah, just for further information here, Alex Lau has gotten more than one sub-7 avg100 over a year ago.


----------



## Royiky (May 15, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> I wonder how many world records he got



61


----------



## AlexCube (May 15, 2014)

Royiky said:


> 61



Do you mean in this avg or in the comp? Cause I meant the avg. If avg, hahaha


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 15, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Do you mean in this avg or in the comp? Cause I meant the avg. If avg, hahaha



in this average of 100? none obviously unless you count tied avg5 unofficial wr


----------



## AlexCube (May 15, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> in this average of 100? none obviously unless you count tied avg5 unofficial wr



Ya but if you count wrs made before


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 15, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Ya but if you count wrs made before



what the hell are you talking about


----------



## AlexCube (May 15, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> what the hell are you talking about



You don't understand  Whatever.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 15, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> what the hell are you talking about



I'm fairly sure he's asking how many sub-5.55 singles there were.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 15, 2014)

> I'm fairly sure he's asking how many sub-5.55 singles there were.



his best time was 5:28 so at least 1.


----------



## GuRoux (May 15, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> his best time was 5:28 so at least 1.


whose best?


----------



## CHJ (May 16, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> iirc he only told me and chj and maybe a few other people but never posted because he didnt really care about it or something like that



yer, arekph didn't want to post it for some lame/pointless reason, low 6.8x i believe he got, as for the smaller avgs yeah faz beats alex by not much


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 16, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> whose best?



feliks best time on the ao100 average

see here:


> Sub-7.
> 
> number of times: 104/104
> *best time: 5.28*
> ...


----------



## GuRoux (May 16, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> his best time was 5:28 so at least 1.


plus another one from his best avg of 5 = 2


----------

